# BLUE GREEN ALGAE, RIP LEO



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Ugh, that's awful news, sorry to hear about Leo.

I've mentioned blue green algae a few times on here. Usually parks and rec and/or department of agriculture in whatever state your in usually does testing and takes reporters and posts it in their official site so people can also check on local ponds they plan to visit before they go.

Not everyone believed me how it can kill a dog and so fast at that. I hope that people will be more proactive in check on this before just going to a pond.

The worst time for the algae is usually late July through early September. At least in u area North Eastern part of Maryland


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

What a terrible loss. So sad.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and to Leo's owners. This algae is a nightmare and I worry about this exact scenario. I appreciate you keeping this issue in the forefront of everyone's mind. I'm so sorry.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I must add that the algae can die off so that the water looks OK but the toxins remain in the water.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Leo was from a litter that I had bred. I am still crying.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

gdgli said:


> Leo was from a litter that I had bred. I am still crying.


I'm so sorry! Thank you for bringing awareness to this!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry for your loss and his owners! 
My heart goes out to you but thank you for reminding us all of the importance of testing the water. This year was bad in MD and DE.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry. What a tragedy. Kind thoughts to you and to Leo's owners.

I would just add: as a dog owner, it's amazing when the breeder cares enough to follow your dog's progress and keep up with your news. My Ruby's breeder grieved along with me when she died, and I can't describe how comforting it was to know that my dog had been just as important to her too.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry that happened, what a tragedy!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Very sorry George! I can’t imagine


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

So, so sorry George. How very sad for all involved.

I don't know about other parts of the country, but I've been told that blue-green algae has been quite prominent in the upper midwest this year. In fact, it was a topic of conversation at the trial I ran last weekend ... there was some algae on the surface of one of the ponds, so the FTC told the judges that it was off limits.

FTGoldens


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

So sorry


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm very sorry; it's both sad and scary. Rukie lost his swimming spot last summer due to how much algae was growing there and it really put me off going there this year too.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear that. Thank you for bringing awareness to this. I had no idea this was a potentially lethal issue until reading a post on here about a year ago.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry to see this....

Blastomycosis and Blue Algae scare me more than anything else.

Blasto - the dogs could get in our backyard with the marshy/woods back there. and my guys go swimming 2-3 times a week, especially right now while we are getting our lakes and ponds back from the covid slackers.

I try to keep the dogs out of small ponds and or keep them out of mucky corners of the ponds and lakes they swim in.

The other day I took them to a pond which I was dismayed to see the water levels are lower. Means the dogs are wading in more muck in some spots. I don't care about them getting black mud up to their shoulders as much as me worrying about what's in that muck.

(I saw snow clouds for the first time today - doesn't mean we are getting snow, but we are having 40 degree temps and cold rain - so I think that's good news for letting the dogs swim without fear)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this, sad loss


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

that is so tragic, I'm so sorry. Run free Leo.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry that Leo has crossed the rainbow bridge. Keeping you and Leo's owners in my thoughts.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. The information you provided about testing, is very important! You may have saved others by offering this advice, even while you were grieving for your lost pup...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Geez, how awful. <<hugs>>


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry to hear this, rest in peace sweet Leo.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

gdgli said:


> I must add that the algae can die off so that the water looks OK but the toxins remain in the water.


Wow I had no idea. 
It’s so sad that something floating on the water can be so deadly.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Wow I had no idea.
> It’s so sad that something floating on the water can be so deadly.


On Long Island we do have problems. The DEC checks on the property that we train on and hunt test on. However most people are unfamiliar with this.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

It is very sad, I cried when she called. It really is just awful and a total tragedy


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

gdgli said:


> On Long Island we do have problems. The DEC checks on the property that we train on and hunt test on. However most people are unfamiliar with this.


I did a quick google out of curiosity and looks like there were big issues noted in August in Montauk area lakes/ponds.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There is a very informative map for HAB's in NYS. It wouldn't load with Firefox so I did have to use a different browser. 




__





Harmful Algal Blooms (HABs) Notifications Page







www.dec.ny.gov


----------

